# This is perfect for us chicken addicts



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

i want this lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL, that's a good one! Especially for you. You are so addicted!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And to prove how addicted she is she found the shirt that works best for her promise to stop or not.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Bahaha you guys are great!!!


----------

